# F31 basic coding info



## jimmy9980 (Nov 16, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I don't think he was directing that at you. Everyone knows you developed and gave us the awesome NCD / CAFD Tool for free, and frequently post helpful information. :thumbup:


:thumbup: I agree with you the NCD / CAFD Tool is a life saver!


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

jimmy9980 said:


> :thumbup: I agree with you the NCD / CAFD Tool is a life saver!


I HOPE MY ENGLISH MAKES IT CLEAR

I believe you have to look further...

In this community we have only ONE person that is giving FULL support to the spread of knowledge. I believe everybody knows the quickness and level of expertise of Shawn.
For what concerns myself. I had to study,to apply but when I asked Shawn I had always every single question answered and this helped me a lot to UNDERSTAND how thing works.
There is no oneelse like Shawn. I respect Token Master but (we exchanged some thoughts about it) he is sharing up to a certain point. He developed his personal solution for the patch/token but he is not giving for free and he is not doing anything to help others to understand how it works.
Of course I respect his approach...but on the other end if angry dad had not brought his free solution most of us would not be able to develop token by ourselves.
I am able now to develop token to generate codes...sometimes I give it for free to friends sometimes I ask something back because of my efforts. 
I see that CAFD tool is good but it is a way to advertise his token...
No hard feelings but thei si my point of view.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

vince59 said:


> I HOPE MY ENGLISH MAKES IT CLEAR
> 
> I believe you have to look further...
> 
> ...


WTF are you talking about? I've had it with your nonsense. I told you everything, it's not my fault if you don't understand it and chose to believe in someone who stole information from somebody. I don't believe in spoon-feeding, I'm sorry if it's the only way you'd be able to figure things out.

Jesus friggin' christ, advertise my token? Seriously?!? What's your beef with me???


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry, that got the better of me. I'll just use the ignore feature and spare the forum all these drama


----------



## vince59 (Nov 3, 2010)

TokenMaster said:


> Sorry, that got the better of me. I'll just use the ignore feature and spare the forum all these drama


I only tried to express my point of view. Sorry if you get offended. As said I am not native english speaking and I do not not understand exactly your wording in the previuos post. Still you do not give token for free (i respect that) angry dad did...still the about page in the cafd tool is - to my eyes - advertising your token.

BTW I do not see who is stealing what...

If you want we can email each other as this is off topic.


----------



## hmessaoudi (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Guys,
I have F30 with ENTRYNAV and would like to know how can i activate the NAVI function.
Thank you in advance for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hmessaoudi said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have F30 with ENTRYNAV and would like to know how can i activate the NAVI function.
> Thank you in advance for your help


PM sent.


----------



## speuk (Jan 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Hi, I have ordered a new 2 series convertible, due to be built in a couple of weeks, I am still wondering about adding Media-Package Business 606. Can this be added by coding? I had always assumed the head unit on non navigation cars is different but looking at the last post I am now wondering if all new 2015 vehicles have NavEntry?

Thanks in anticipation
Simon


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

speuk said:


> Hi, I have ordered a new 2 series convertible, due to be built in a couple of weeks, I am still wondering about adding Media-Package Business 606. Can this be added by coding? I had always assumed the head unit on non navigation cars is different but looking at the last post I am now wondering if all new 2015 vehicles have NavEntry?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation
> Simon


No, you cannot code 606. It requires many FSC Enabling Codes issued by BMW AG for car VIN. Order car with it.


----------



## speuk (Jan 25, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> No, you cannot code 606. It requires many FSC Enabling Codes issued by BMW AG for car VIN. Order car with it.


Thanks for the amazingly quick response, much appreciated and as I thought.

Cheers
Simon


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

hmessaoudi said:


> Hello Guys,
> I have F30 with ENTRYNAV and would like to know how can i activate the NAVI function.
> Thank you in advance for your help


Hi guys, im surprised to come to this question too.

is ENTRYNAV capable of having navigation? i mean how do i know if the car came with GPS signal / antenna to be able to run the NAVI?

if it is capable, appreciate Shawn can give me a brief guide..


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

devalian said:


> Hi guys, im surprised to come to this question too.
> 
> is ENTRYNAV capable of having navigation? i mean how do i know if the car came with GPS signal / antenna to be able to run the NAVI?
> 
> if it is capable, appreciate Shawn can give me a brief guide..


It is unlikely a car without factory Navigation option has GPS Aerial installed, but this is easy enough to add. The issue is you cannot have Navigation without FSC Codes issued by BMW AG for 606 Business Nav. These can likely be ordered, but will cost around $750 USD.


----------



## devalian (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> It is unlikely a car without factory Navigation option has GPS Aerial installed, but this is easy enough to add. The issue is you cannot have Navigation without FSC Codes issued by BMW AG for 606 Business Nav. These can likely be ordered, but will cost around $750 USD.


That's cool. Thanks for the information Shawn! perhaps might get it done one day else to do to the car. :rofl:


----------

